# IPIP tunneling between FreeBSD and Linux



## ekta (May 11, 2012)

Hi,

I want to configure an IPIP tunnel between Linux and FreeBSD. After configuration I am not able to ping through the tunnel. Please find the below configuration

Linux:

```
modprobe ipip
  ip tunnel add tun0 mode ipip remote 200.200.200.200 local 100.100.100.100 dev eth13
  ifconfig tun0 10.1.2.1 pointopoint 10.1.1.1
  ifconfig tun0 mmtu 1500
  ifconfig tun0 mtu 1500
  ifconfig tun0 up
```

FreeBSD:

```
ifconfig gif0 create
 ifconfig gif0 tunnel inet 200.200.200.200 100.100.100.100
 ifconfig gif0 tunnel 200.200.200.200 100.100.100.100
 ifconfig gif0 10.1.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.252 10.1.2.1
 ifconfig gif0 mtu 1500 up
```

When *I* pinged I could see that the ping is failing.

1) I am not sure that *I* need to configure anything else apart from this. I haven't loaded any ipip module in FreeBSD.

2)I have tried the same with GRE (with the module loaded in linux and _Free_BSD), but no help.

Can someone guide me where I am wrong?


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2012)

For starters both tunnel endpoint addresses are on different subnets.


----------

